# Ooooooops! Thanks for the reminder Mark



## Boris (Aug 10, 2013)

Lucky Lab ride tomorrow Sunday, August 11 @ 12:30 !9th & NW Quimby. Be there and be square (or not).


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 10, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Lucky Lab ride tomorrow Sunday, August 11 @ 12:30 !9th & NW Quimby. Be there and be square (or not).




I used to live on couch st....  pronounced like coooooch  hee hee


----------



## Nick-theCut (Aug 10, 2013)

Do you guys post many pics of this ride?  Have you in the past?  Curious to see where you guys start, finish & scenery.  I like things Oregonic


----------



## Boris (Aug 10, 2013)

Nick-theCut said:


> Do you guys post many pics of this ride?  Have you in the past?  Curious to see where you guys start, finish & scenery.  I like things Oregonic




We've posted some pictures in the past. I'll see if Derek would like to take some tomorrow and post them. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Aug 10, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> We've posted some pictures in the past. I'll see if Derek would like to take some tomorrow and post them. Thanks for asking.




Please document.  A pic or two will do.


----------



## fatbike (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks dave for posting the ride date... Well you no what I've been going through so I haven't been on the computer much. Should be a fun ride tomorrow. and yes i will try and gets some pix. Really haven't had a good camera phone to do so recently.



joe's ride... a weekly meet.

Here are some pix of a weekly ride that happens every Tues about 6:30pm called Joe's ride. Skidmore st. and NE 34th and starts at a park called Wilshire park. Good group of guys riding some bikes... some of that crew actually makes the Lucky Lab ride as well.




Yes Fatbar the street is pronounced Coooch instead of what it appears Couch st.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 10, 2013)

fatbike said:


> Thanks dave for posting the ride date... Well you no what I've been going through so I haven't been on the computer. Should be a fun ride tomorrow. and yes i will try and gets some pix. Really haven't had a good camera phone to do so.
> 
> 
> Here are some pix of a weekly ride that happens every Tues about 6:30pm called Joe's ride. Skidmore st. and SE 34th and starts at a park called Wilshire park. Good group of guys riding some bikes... some of that crew actually makes the Lucky Lab ride as well.




Maybe I should move back to p town !!.. is that Washington park? Or Mt tabor?


----------



## fatbike (Aug 10, 2013)

Neither... NE between Alberta district and Fremont area or something like that. The seems to end up in the Hollywood district.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 10, 2013)

fatbike said:


> Neither... NE between Alberta district and Fremont area or something like that. The seems to end up in the Hollywood district.




When I lived there that was the sketchy part o town.. Along with the pearl China town district...


----------



## fatbike (Aug 11, 2013)

Well and excellent day for a ride and meet... I swear I took more photos, somehow they were deleted out of my cell phone... no memory in the phone, big problem. Anyhow we did have a great meet and quite a ride, until we lost Mark and Dave, who knows what adventure they were on. Never the less we all caught up and finished back to Lucky lab.Was it me or were there more than normal amounts of gals invading Portland at all beer establishments, jeez as Dave would say. Ha! Great summer day in Portland... 

See you next time...






Next ride is September 15th and the following week is Iron Ranch and the big ride that evening Sept 21st at Lucky lab NW... We all remember last years ride... Yes Phil you were there, I saw you! Well since the last Iron Ranch, the business bicycle brew rides had apologized for knocking over Shuan's Shelby bicycle and realized it wasn't a 500 hundred dollar bike, well duh! It wasn't... Alright guys ready for the Iron Ranch Friday camp, than swap than Lucky Lab Ride???


Fun Stuff!!!


----------

